# Crane?



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

Where the he!! did this guy come from? I was sitting at computer about 8 am this morn. and this guy flies by my window and land on top of my neighbors house. I live in the city of Southgate. Looks like a Sandhill crane to me?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

blue heron, there has to some water nearby. they will hunt even the smallest of waters, even someones little goldfish or koi pond. sandhills are brown with a red patch on their head.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

FishMichv2 said:


> blue heron, there has to some water nearby. they will hunt even the smallest of waters, even someones little goldfish or koi pond. sandhills are brown with a red patch on their head.


Agreed. There is a few places nearby that they would hang out. I spotted one near Outer Drive and Southfield near one of the drainage ditches behind Target.

There is also a nature trail near Dix and Reeck Rd next to Anderson HS where they'd probably hang out.


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Great Blue Heron...


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

FishMichv2 said:


> blue heron, there has to some water nearby. they will hunt even the smallest of waters, even someones little goldfish or koi pond. sandhills are brown with a red patch on their head.


Yep one visited my pond and did my Koi fish in.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

go just 5 miles east and they hang out on the islands in the river near the Wyandotte waterfront.


----------

